# New Car



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you were going to buy a new car, what kind would you get and why?

Is gas mileage the most important thing? Or looks? Or hybrid? Or Status?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a Prius and I totally love it and would get another one if I were in the market for a new car. It's not even a year old yet. I've had fancier cars in the past but this one is by far my favorite of all!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a 2002 BMW 745LI and it is a nightmare regarding transmission (replaced 2 times) and computer issues (navigation replaced 3 times). :angry: I used to have a 3 series before then and had no problems at all. I still love BMW just not that year and model. If I were to get another it would be a 6 series or even the 5 series XI.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

To be honest, I probably would not purchase a car again in the future. I think leasing is a much better idea for hubby and I because we tend to get tired of the car after a couple of years, and the problems starts to happen here and there after three or four years. 

For us, safety is most important, then fuel economy (owning a gas guzzling truck taught us that), and then appearance. I think we will lease a BMW when we return to the US if they still have the all inclusive maintenance plan. I wanted a Saab as that is what I have now living abroad and it's a blast to drive. However, there is rumors of GM dropping the Saab line up. Hubby said he would want a hybrid Toyota SUV of sorts.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 19 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748183


> I have a Prius and I totally love it and would get another one if I were in the market for a new car. It's not even a year old yet. I've had fancier cars in the past but this one is by far my favorite of all![/B]


I like the Prius too! I am very gadget-ty and the Prius is so up-to-date with all the latest gadgets.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For reliability, I would highly recommend Toyota...I have known quite a few people who have owned Toyotas and none of them have ever had a single problem. My mom just bought a Toyota Camry Hybrid about 6 months ago and she loves it -- it gets better gas mileage than the company even claims, it's quiet, comfortable (she got the most luxury version), and more earth-friendly. It has all the same get-up-and-go as the regular Camrys.

I would also recommend Lexus, which is basically just a more luxury version of the Toyota...

My husband and I have a Subaru Legacy, and it's been great so far (we've had it for 4 years now) but if we were purchasing another new car I would rather have a Toyota.

We also have a Nissan Sentra and they are also highly rated by myself. 

Bottom line...don't buy an American-made car, lol. They just don't last like the others do.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband has a 2006 3 series BMW. I love it! I currently drive a suburban which I also love but only because its comfy for the size of our family. When the day comes that we no longer need the bus....I am getting another BMW


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 19 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748203


> Bottom line...don't buy an American-made car, lol. They just don't last like the others do.[/B]


I am currently driving my 12.5 yo Ford Ranger pickup truck. 2WD, 6 cylinder, 4.0 liter, supercab.
I'm still on the original clutch, original transmission, original exhaust , original shocks...
The only time it stranded me was when the alternator died.
It has 119,000 miles, has no dents, no rust, and the interior is perfect.
It also has power locks, power windows, power steering, power mirrors, tilt steering wheel, cruise control, a/c, dual airbags, power sport bucket seats with lumbar support, ABS, aluminum wheels... Basically it's a really nice car with a box on the back.

Prior to the truck I'm driving now, I had another Ford Ranger (that looked just like my current one) for 3 years. I ordered the 2nd one because I wanted 2 air bags. I sold the first one to my sister in MD. She drove it for 12 years, put over 150K miles on it, and recently sold it to yet another woman.

I LOVE my Ford!

But it's for sale. LOL! 

We just ordered a Ford Escape. It'll be built in mid-April and I pick it up at the end of April. Tom researched the heck out of it and apparently, they are unbelievably reliable; they're rarely in the shop. We paid invoice, minus a $3000 rebate.

The Ford Escape Hybrid is $7000 more and there are no rebates. I hate it that money played into avoiding the hybrid, but $7000 will buy a lot of gasoline.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would recommend a Honda or Toyota. My family has always owned Hondas. Between all of us, I think we've owned 10 or more. Various Accords and Civics. They've always been so good on maintenance and gas mileage. I have a Ford Focus right now and its just been nickle and diming me to death lately. Always something wrong. If I was going to get a Honda right now I think I'd just love to get a Civic or a Fit. The Fit is the latest Honda car. It is a hatchback that allows you to fold the seats flat, kind of like a small mini-van. So you can carry around stuff like bikes and lots of groceries, etc.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I really want an SUV as a spare car...like a Range Rover! I know it is not the most practical (gas wise) but during the NY winter storms, an SUV is sooooo useful!! My parents have a Benz, Lexus and BMW SUV and I can not tell you how SAFE and SECURE I felt during in the snow in those cars!! Albeit they were all different brands but it didnt matter b/c all SUVs are just made for tough weather/road conditions! We didnt get stuck on the road at all (I had many terrifying experiences w/ my Mercedes coupe..spinning out of control, sliding, getting stuck..it was way too dangerous in the snow! I had no control at all) SUVs are just amazing..also the SUVs are higher so I was able to see the road ahead very clearly...I just think SUVs are great if you have to deal w/ winter snow storms...also, SUVs are great if you are moving or need to load more things into the car..my brother would take one of my parent's SUV when he needs to drive back to college, it has so much storage space!

Since I started driving at 17, I drove only Mercedes (all diff models, SLK convertible, sedans, etc)...but I got an Audi recently and I am totally converted now..LOL!! I love the handling of Audi..and how comfortable it is, it is just a very intuitive car and a pure joy to drive. I never liked Audi designs before but their new models are gorgeous. Audi are really well made..better quality (interior and exterior) than Mercedes and BMW, in my opinion. *Audi all the way!!*


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Toyota, Toyota, Toyota!! I am speaking from a personal and 'professional' level. I have seen the inner workings of the industry. I have worked in the automobile industry for the past 15 years. I work(ed) for a 'supplier to the Big 3, BMW, Subaru, Toyota.... Have been to assembly plants and served as a customer liaison to General Motors.....Toyota has been BY FAR the most difficult customer - which is a good thing - that means they expect excellence from us, they had their people to come and literally live in our plant while we were launching new products for them. 
They are so impressive with their business beliefs............
However!! I just hear on the radio today that Jaguar and Buick are now #1 and #2 in relation to reliability and Lexis is now #3 (they held the #1 spot for sometime)
My husband and I own 2 Toyota's, my parents own 2 and my baby sister owns 2! The Camry is made in Kentucky - it is more American made than most GM or Ford products!!
I am also a Honda fan. But love, love, love Toyota dependability!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Honda for me.. I just rolled 200,000 on my 2000 honda civic (it had like 13 miles on when I bought it.. and I still really love it.
my next car I hope is a Honda Hybrid... but i'm a few years away from a new car.

I have driven the Escape Hybrid and they are really, really nice and my friend loves his.

NOW - not all american cars are crap - I have a 20 year old (yes, 20 yrs old) chevy cavalier with about 189,000 miles on it - I have replaced the clutch - but other then that (and that was at 140,000 miles) I have never had any major problem with it. that's why I still have it - we are fine tuning somethings to give to my daughter for a car about town.. it is 20 yrs old after all. air conditioner works great still so that's all i really need in a car - for it to get me from point A to point B without breaking down and airconditioning.

now.. honestly - I'd have an SUV as a 3rd car if I could afford it!! I have driven them for government/state jobs over the years and I love them!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this topic. I AM in the process of deciding which new car I want. I am now selling my 2000 300M Chrysler. I loved that car but I will never buy another Chrysler. It was my first. I am thinking maybe a Camry, maybe hybrid, it's at the top of my list, or even Honda. But I've never owned a Honda before. We've owned several Toyotas though and loved them. Luxury, green, and economy all factor in for me. Gas I think will only go up again and this time I want to be ready. I don't have to do alot of driving but I HATE throwing money out the window for gas.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a 4 yr old Toyota Sienna (bought new) for the dogs and love it. Gets better gas mileage than Toyota says and it is super reliable. The only problem I've had cost $200 to fix. It has 100,000 miles and counting. I plan to get another Toyota or a BMW when this dog mobile bites the dust.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I always lease, never buy. I have the Mercedes R350, it's 8 passenger and I really thought I would need it with the 3 boys and always lugging my inlaws all over (They don't drive) but my oldest son is 17 and we just leased him a New Audi a4 so I really don't use my 8 passenger  I think I only used the 3rd seat 4 x  So it was a mistake for me to lease it. I like Mercedes as far as safety , but for everything else it stinks.
I recently called to schedule an oil change and they said ok bring it in I said OK, how much?
275 dollars :w00t: I said are you insane??????????? What are you putting in their gold????? She said excuse me but Mercedes has it's own oil (which I didn't know) so you can't just bring it to any shop, you have to bring it to Mercedes , I think BMW also uses it's own "Special " oil.
I almost drop dead at the price. :new_shocked: 
Anyway when my lease is up (year and a half) I am going with the BMW 5 series, I also would like to look at Toyota, you can't beat a Toyota.
This high end cars are nice but expensive and the BMW offers many more incentives than Mercedes like FREE oil changes , but I don't think for me I would ever go near Mercedes again.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I forgot to say the Audi is a beautiful car and a safe car it runs like a dream. I would recommend an Audi also.
The A4 is moderately priced .


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748258


> I forgot to say the Audi is a beautiful car and a safe car it runs like a dream. I would recommend an Audi also.
> The A4 is moderately priced .[/B]


I know, isnt the new Audi designs sooo beautiful? The first time I saw the new Audi A4 in London, I took a double take! LOL!! I think they want to compete w/ BMW(3 series), Mercedes (C class) w/ their A4...They are doing a good job!

I also agree that I despise Mercedes's service charges...They use to cover our services actually...but they did away w/ that around 2002? It was just terrible....luckily BMW and Audi all cover services (except wear and tear parts)..Mercedes maintenance always cost an arm and a leg!! :yucky:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 19 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748179


> If you were going to buy a new car, what kind would you get and why?
> 
> Is gas mileage the most important thing? Or looks? Or hybrid? Or Status?[/B]


I have a 2003 Nissan Maxima CLE. It is an extremely reliable car, which is very important to me. Knock on wood, I've never had any problems with it. I attribute that to my hubby, who is great with making sure our cars are maintained properly. (he is a retired IRS tax attorney ... but, would have made a wonderful car mechanic!) Also, we faithfully take our cars in for their daily routine check-ups.

My husband drives a 1993 Ford Taurus SHO. That is the car that is known for it's reliable Yamaha engine. I LOVE that car ... even though it is ... OMG .. sixteen years old! The car still looks beautiful inside and out. And, it is the most comfortable car ... along with being spacious inside ... even though it was known for being a sports car! We still have people ask if they can make an offer to buy the car! 

I'm waiting to see what new things transpire in regard to hybrid's ... because that is what I'd like for our next car. 

I want a car that is first safe and reliable. 

I want a comfortable car ... I don't like that scrunched up feeling. And, a car where I don't bump my head as I get in or out of the car! (we once had a rental that was like that!)

Looks are important to me ... but, I put safety and reliability at the top of the list. 

Of course, gas mileage is important, too.

Status is at the very bottom of my list. And, a good way to know who your real and best friends are in your life. :yes:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I like the look of the new crossovers! We just got a Lincoln MKX and I looove it. It rates really high with safety and has all te bells and whistles. 

We also looked at the Nissan Morano. There are quite a few of those around here and those also have losts of safety features.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought a Buick Lacrosse. I looked at all kinds of Hondas & Toyotas(they hold their value well),but decided to stick with an American made car. I like my Lacrosse,it's pretty good on gas, rides well,is comfy & is a reliable safe car with front & side airbags.I'm even digging the leather interior,I always preferred fabric.I got a great warranty that even covers the oil changes & tire rotation. To me it's just a lot of bang for the money,it's like getting a semi luxury car without breaking the bank. My DH is a loyal GM customer, we've always had good luck with them. I like my cars to last & last well for several yrs. so I can continue to enjoy them long after the payment book is finished.  Good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

For me, reliability is by far the most important factor in a car. In terms of reliability, Honda has come out on top for me. I've owned two Hondas - my first one was ten years old when I sold it (I bought it second-hand) and my current Civic (which I purchased new) is now twelve years old and it runs beautifully. It starts faithfully in minus 40-degree (sometimes I forget to plug it in :brownbag: ) weather and it has never let me down. On top of that, it has required very little in the way of service.

Members of my family have owned Toyotas and they also are very reliable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Mar 19 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748199


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 19 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748183





> I have a Prius and I totally love it and would get another one if I were in the market for a new car. It's not even a year old yet. I've had fancier cars in the past but this one is by far my favorite of all![/B]


I like the Prius too! I am very gadget-ty and the Prius is so up-to-date with all the latest gadgets.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I love all the bells and whistles...the navigation system, Bluetooth, etc. Lots of fun stuff!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 03:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748256


> I always lease, never buy. I have the Mercedes R350, it's 8 passenger and I really thought I would need it with the 3 boys and always lugging my inlaws all over (They don't drive) but my oldest son is 17 and we just leased him a New Audi a4 so I really don't use my 8 passenger  I think I only used the 3rd seat 4 x  So it was a mistake for me to lease it. I like Mercedes as far as safety , but for everything else it stinks.
> I recently called to schedule an oil change and they said ok bring it in I said OK, how much?
> 275 dollars :w00t: I said are you insane??????????? What are you putting in their gold????? She said excuse me but Mercedes has it's own oil (which I didn't know) so you can't just bring it to any shop, you have to bring it to Mercedes , I think BMW also uses it's own "Special " oil.
> I almost drop dead at the price. :new_shocked:
> ...


Yes, BMW does have their own special oil, lol. I am so gratful that we are under warranty. When ever we drop off our car for oil service or even for repair we immediately get another BMW to drive around in till we get our car back. They also make sure that the loaner car is comparable to the model of your own car, so we have driven 5, 6, 7 series and even the SUVs that BMW has to offer. I love the service and the options that their vehicles and BMW offers but I will never buy another 2002 7 series again, lol. That was the year they were working out the "bugs".  Even though I hate the issues I have had with my car, I do love the heated steering wheel and seats, voice command tech, built in phone, nav, etc, etc, etc, lol. The new ones are better, they have Air conditioned and massage built into their seats along with blue tooth and etc. Though massage mixed with heat and driving could be a dangerous mix, lol. I know it would send me to dream land.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I just bought a 2009 Hyundai Sonata. I am extremely tall (6' 1") and very hard to fit in cars. I wanted something cute and quirky, hopefully in a bright color, but that was not to be. My new Sonata is so nice! I really enjoy driving it and get good gas mileage both in town and on the highway. Being a young social worker, I had a pretty limited price range, so the Hyundai was perfect for me. It wasn't available in any fun colors, so mine is silver.

Josie says: And my car seat fits just right!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 19 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748262


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748258





> I forgot to say the Audi is a beautiful car and a safe car it runs like a dream. I would recommend an Audi also.
> The A4 is moderately priced .[/B]


I know, isn't the new Audi designs sooo beautiful? The first time I saw the new Audi A4 in London, I took a double take! LOL!! I think they want to compete w/ BMW(3 series), Mercedes (C class) w/ their A4...They are doing a good job!

I also agree that I despise Mercedes' service charges...They use to cover our services actually...but they did away w/ that around 2002? It was just terrible....luckily BMW and Audi all cover services (except wear and tear parts)..Mercedes maintenance always cost an arm and a leg!! :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]
My son loves it , Alice! I feel good also knowing he is in a safe car,thats why we bought it.
It's beautiful and it's safe!!
I can't ever drive a car without all wheel drive and I didn't want my son in one that didn't have it.
He originally wanted the Maxima which is beautiful , but doesn't offer all wheel drive, we need that here in NY, you know that  
The service from Audi is also exceptional they go out of their way to accommodate you. We went to Bell Audi in Edison, New Jersey, they were really nice to us.
I would for sure think about leasing from them , maybe a nice a6 for me, it's a toss up between that or the Beamer :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i always had hondas when i was in collge. i got hit by an 18wheeler while driving my prelude and survived without a scratch (the car? not so lucky) and immediately bought another prelude, same year/fewer miles. had a civic which i drove into the ground (in 8 years, probably over 220k miles) and no problems except for a brake issue at around 170k...
when that one gave out, i got a mitsu montero which i hated from the minute i drove it off the lot. hated every single thing about it. conversely, it felt the same. at 150k, every.single.thing. went kaput on it.
i just traded it in last summer for a little scion. (not the toaster one!) and i LOVE my scion. i LOVE LOVE LOVE it. when i got it, i just liked it, and was like "whatever, as long as it gets me from point A to point B, i dont care if i'm driving a clown car..."

looks/status are totally not important to me in a car, and i spend a crap load of time in my car. the color i got was even my FIFTH choice LOL. but i didn't even care. it's grown on me, and i've since begun to reallly like it. 

i'm not one to make a blanket statement like "dont ever buy US-made cars" (because i've never owned one, though that's all my parents have ever owned and loved) but all i CAN say like that... is if you run into a GREAT deal on a 2002 Mistubishi Montero Sport, champagne-colored.... RUN LIKE HECK! DON'T DO IT! it was probably mine and it just needs to be mercifully euthanized.....


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

For us, our rural environment dictates which type of vehicles we drive. Both my husband and I have BMWX5's and we will continue to drive them. We have been driving BMW's for the last 30 years, we love how they handle and the safety features are wonderful...We are actually in the process of getting another one right now! We own one and lease the other ( tax write off) and as soon as the warranties run out we trade them in and get new ones...BMW has excellent warranties...ALSO, since we have such a long standing relationship with BMW, they knock off over 100 dollars a month payment ( BMW of America) off our lease to reward our loyalty...If you saw our road and driveway, all dirt,steeeeeeeeeeeeep, side of a mountain.....you would need a serious SUV as well...It comes down to survival up here...Ice, snow, mud....If you live in a city with warm weather, you have unlimited options....


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a camry hybrid and I really REALLY miss having a key to open the doors and start the engine.

There is a fab and you push a button to start it.

I've had it two years now.

Other than that.....its an okay car.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Nissan Sentra and I would say that for a new driver or someone looking for a lower cost car that has a lot to offer. I haven't had any problems with it and while I am not in the position to get a new car but I would consider the pathfinder (hopefully when its my turn to get a new car they will have better gas mileage or would be hybride).


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've had my 2002 Lexus SC430 for 9 years now and (knock on wood) have never had a problem. I do keep it in the garage in the winter b/c it's terrible in bad weather. Even though it's an 8 cylinder it's amazing on gas, probably b/c it's small. Service/Maintence checks are expensive but b/c I have always gone back to my Lexus dealer I feel that has helped me with not having any mechanical problems with the car. Plus, Lexus really spoils you while you are waiting for service work! DH and I leased a Jeep Commander b/c I only feel safe in an SUV in rain and snow. I liked the Commander b/c it reminded me of range rover, the boxy look, but don't know that I would ever get a Jeep again. Having always had foreign cars I can tell the Jeep just isnt' made as well even with it's $40,000 price tag. DH is looking into a BMW 3 series for his next car, but we'll see. Knowing me I'll try to sway him into getting a Lexus lol. 

Just a side note...I sell insurance for work and the top cars that most of my clients have still are Toyota, Honda, and a ton of Hyundais. I get at least one of these a day! They are all great cars. 

Oh and Alice....your car is a beauty!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Mar 19 2009, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748300


> I just bought a 2009 Hyundai Sonata. I am extremely tall (6' 1") and very hard to fit in cars. I wanted something cute and quirky, hopefully in a bright color, but that was not to be. My new Sonata is so nice! I really enjoy driving it and get good gas mileage both in town and on the highway. Being a young social worker, I had a pretty limited price range, so the Hyundai was perfect for me. It wasn't available in any fun colors, so mine is silver.
> 
> Josie says: And my car seat fits just right![/B]


Hey, I'm an OLD social worker and wanted a cute, quirky car in a fun color too! LOL I ended up with a silver Toyota Yaris because all the fun colors were sold out. There won't be any BMWs or Audis in my future that's for sure - not on a social worker's salary in Canada. Small economy cars are what I've driven since I was 18 and will go to my grave driving them. I love the great gas mileage, low maintence costs and how easy they are to park. Next time though (in about 10 years) I'm getting a BRIGHT color. The brighter the better. I'll also join the Red Hat Society and act as crazy as I feel. LOL

Cathy


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 19 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748203


> For reliability, I would highly recommend Toyota...I have known quite a few people who have owned Toyotas and none of them have ever had a single problem. My mom just bought a Toyota Camry Hybrid about 6 months ago and she loves it -- it gets better gas mileage than the company even claims, it's quiet, comfortable (she got the most luxury version), and more earth-friendly. It has all the same get-up-and-go as the regular Camrys.
> 
> I would also recommend Lexus, which is basically just a more luxury version of the Toyota...
> 
> ...


 Hello America needs us to buy american we can complain about the economy but we must help to fix it I have bought american for the past 10 years and wont stop I drive an 2009 exploror its great look in the other countrys they rarlely buy our cars so I wont buy theres


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a BMW and traded it on a Cadillac SUV last year. I LOVED my BMW and hated the Cadillac when I first got it. I thought it was way too big. Now that I've driven it for awhile I love it. Its very comfortable, great to drive and has all the bells and whistles. I love On Star, GPS, the car has its own phone and about any feature you could ask for. We bought the bigger car because there was not enough room in the BMW for traveling with two dogs. When my husband retires we're going back to BMW. 
So ....... for a SUV I love the Cadillac but for a car I love the BMW.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many foreign makers (from BMW to Toyota to Nisaan) have plants in the US. Many Fords are made in Mexico.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 19 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748262


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748258





> I forgot to say the Audi is a beautiful car and a safe car it runs like a dream. I would recommend an Audi also.
> The A4 is moderately priced .[/B]


I know, isnt the new Audi designs sooo beautiful? The first time I saw the new Audi A4 in London, I took a double take! LOL!! I think they want to compete w/ BMW(3 series), Mercedes (C class) w/ their A4...They are doing a good job!

I also agree that I despise Mercedes's service charges...They use to cover our services actually...but they did away w/ that around 2002? It was just terrible....luckily BMW and Audi all cover services (except wear and tear parts)..Mercedes maintenance always cost an arm and a leg!! :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do have to admit that the Audi is a nice car as well. My husband and I rented the S4 when we were in Florida for my birthday a few years ago and I was in love BUT the black seats killed me with the heat and the summer sun. :smstarz: We had to get beach towels so that at least I could sit in it without burning my skin (back, legs), lol!! I love the sound of the engine too. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My hubby has an Escalade which he LOVES. But he always wants a really big
car. I know, not "green" as my kids constantly point out. I have a Nissan
Altima. It is 6 years old, and runs perfectly, but I am board. I am thinking of
a Murano. Does anyone have one? Do you like it?


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

most hondas are assembled in ohio, i believe toyotas are too. most "american" cars are built in mexico.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Love my Lexus SUV because it's comfy, rides smoothly and I always feel so safe in it, no matter what Ct weather brings! I also appreciate the user friendly navigation system as I have NO sense of direction!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You might find this interesting or helpful. http://autos.yahoo.com/articles/autos_cont...iability-study/


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 19 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748449


> Many foreign makers (from BMW to Toyota to Nisaan) have plants in the US. Many Fords are made in Mexico.[/B]


You are exactly right!! I think folks would be shocked to find out just how many 'American made' cars are no longer made in America.
AND - another important point, if the actual car is assembled in America, most all the components, which are hundreds to say the least, are made outside of the US and shipped in.
A comment on American made cars - we have come a long way in regards to quality and reliability and you can find a lemon in any brand/make/modle......but I am still a die-hard Toyota fan!!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Honda. It gets great gas mileage and seems to last forever. One of my neighbors is driving a 1986 Honda everyday.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hello America needs us to buy american we can complain about the economy but we must help to fix it I have bought american for the past 10 years and wont stop I drive an 2009 exploror its great look in the other countrys they rarlely buy our cars so I wont buy theres[/B]


I would be more than happy to purchase American-made cars if they were just as reliable/well-made as foreign cars.  (I know there are a few exceptions, but in general they just don't last as long) But until then, I prefer Toyota, Nissan, Subaru, Honda.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 20 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748652


> QUOTE





> Hello America needs us to buy american we can complain about the economy but we must help to fix it I have bought american for the past 10 years and wont stop I drive an 2009 exploror its great look in the other countrys they rarlely buy our cars so I wont buy theres[/B]


I would be more than happy to purchase American-made cars if they were just as reliable/well-made as foreign cars.  (I know there are a few exceptions, but in general they just don't last as long) But until then, I prefer Toyota, Nissan, Subaru, Honda.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I totally agree with you. When they make them like Toyota, Nissan then maybe I would also :biggrin:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 19 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748449


> Many foreign makers (from BMW to Toyota to Nisaan) have plants in the US. Many Fords are made in Mexico.[/B]


Not so look under us made cars there is a list of cars made by american union auto workers BMW and Toyota are not on the list.
And there are very few american made cars bought in europe china and japan they buy there own therefore I buy our own too.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 20 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748685


> QUOTE (JMM @ Mar 19 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748449





> Many foreign makers (from BMW to Toyota to Nisaan) have plants in the US. Many Fords are made in Mexico.[/B]


Not so look under us made cars there is a list of cars made by american union auto workers BMW and Toyota are not on the list.
And there are very few american made cars bought in europe china and japan they buy there own therefore I buy our own too.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Im sorry Im not not trying to make an issue of this but just awareness and if there not as good we have warranties and I know there is no american auto workers without a job because Im driving a forien car


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748314


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 19 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748262





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 19 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748258





> I forgot to say the Audi is a beautiful car and a safe car it runs like a dream. I would recommend an Audi also.
> The A4 is moderately priced .[/B]


I know, isn't the new Audi designs sooo beautiful? The first time I saw the new Audi A4 in London, I took a double take! LOL!! I think they want to compete w/ BMW(3 series), Mercedes (C class) w/ their A4...They are doing a good job!

I also agree that I despise Mercedes' service charges...They use to cover our services actually...but they did away w/ that around 2002? It was just terrible....luckily BMW and Audi all cover services (except wear and tear parts)..Mercedes maintenance always cost an arm and a leg!! :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]
My son loves it , Alice! I feel good also knowing he is in a safe car,thats why we bought it.
It's beautiful and it's safe!!
I can't ever drive a car without all wheel drive and I didn't want my son in one that didn't have it.
He originally wanted the Maxima which is beautiful , but doesn't offer all wheel drive, we need that here in NY, you know that  
The service from Audi is also exceptional they go out of their way to accommodate you. We went to Bell Audi in Edison, New Jersey, they were really nice to us.
I would for sure think about leasing from them , maybe a nice a6 for me, it's a toss up between that or the Beamer :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Andrea, you are a GREAT MOM!! Safety First!! My new Audi is my first 4 wheel drive car and it is truly a blessing! All my previous Mercedes were all rear wheel drive cars and it still gives me the chills when I think about all those times where I should have /would have died or seriously injured myself and others in car accidents in the snow.....Rear wheel drive cars are HORRIBLE in RAIN and SNOW! Even a little snow would cause my car to swerve and slide. I dont have any control. I remember even little puddles of rain water would cause my car to swerve too...i have gotten stuck on roads that have a mild incline in the snow..I either get stuck or I silde backwards..or, if I try to step on my gas, my rear starts swerving..it was just terrible....esp many Mercedes have high horsepower + rear wheel..its just a dangerous combination, esp in less than perfect weather conditions!! When I have children, I will make sure they drive 4 wheel drive cars too!! Safety First!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 20 2009, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748688


> QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 20 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748685





> Not so look under us made cars there is a list of cars made by american union auto workers BMW and Toyota are not on the list.
> And there are very few american made cars bought in europe china and japan they buy there own therefore I buy our own too.[/B]


 Im sorry Im not not trying to make an issue of this but just awareness and if there not as good we have warranties and I know there is no american auto workers without a job because Im driving a forien car
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually that is incorrect. Here are a couple sources. If you google a maker and "made in USA" you can find many more hits. 

http://www.autoweb.com/content/shared/arti...cle_id_int/1153

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/...,451002,00.html


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I now have a 2008 Volkswagen Jetta and I love my car. It's has pretty good mileage. 

If money was no option I would have definitely gotten an Audi A4 :heart:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 23 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750157


> I now have a 2008 Volkswagen Jetta and I love my car. It's has pretty good mileage.
> 
> If money was no option I would have definitely gotten an Audi A4 :heart:[/B]


Well money is an option with me, I am not loaded :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
but the lease on the Audi was 389, so it wasn't bad. :biggrin:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I had narrowed my choices down to the Honda Accord, Toyota Camry, and Avalon just this past Saturday. I preferred the Accord overall and talked to the dealers of both. I found Toyota not willing to budge AT ALL on the Avalon which I chose over the Camry. I prefered the Accord. Toyota was not willing to budge on the price of the Avalon at all. And with there being about 6 or 7 thousand difference, I went with the Accord. And I love it! The Accord was loaded and had all I was looking for and the Avalon had that and more but nothing I couldn't live without for the huge diff in price and no deals in the offering. Honda had special financing and Toyota did only on the Camry. This is my first Honda ever and I look forward to it being as great a car as I've always heard.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Mar 23 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750236


> I had narrowed my choices down to the Honda Accord, Toyota Camry, and Avalon just this past Saturday. I preferred the Accord overall and talked to the dealers of both. I found Toyota not willing to budge AT ALL on the Avalon which I chose over the Camry. I prefered the Accord. Toyota was not willing to budge on the price of the Avalon at all. And with there being about 6 or 7 thousand difference, I went with the Accord. And I love it! The Accord was loaded and had all I was looking for and the Avalon had that and more but nothing I couldn't live without for the huge diff in price and no deals in the offering. Honda had special financing and Toyota did only on the Camry. This is my first Honda ever and I look forward to it being as great a car as I've always heard.[/B]


You made a nice choice, the Honda is really a nice looking car and a well built one also.
Lots Of Luck :biggrin:


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

The accord is amazing! I just got a brand new accord coupe last july, and it is amazing. It drives and handles just as well as my moms 5 series. This car will not dissapoint!!! Sadly, I just put mine up for sale, one month after I bought it we discovered we were having a baby, and I wanted to keep it for as long as possible before the baby was born. Its being replaced by a Mazda CX 7 crossover.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Enjoy your new car.

As an aside.....I found that you need to call many dealers to find the best deal. When I bought my camry.....the toyota dealers in my area would not budge on price but I called one an hour away and got the car for $200 over dealer invoice. That dealer was in a rural area which didn't have as much overhead to cover (rent and advertising).


----------



## doglady_erin (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah mileage is very important! I would also take the car to a mechanics and let him prove the inside of the car! Two years ago my grandfather bought a car for a pretty cheap price. But one week later he recognized that the price he paid was too high ... the whole inside like the motor etc. was scruffy  

But for myself the look is also very important! I love the small sport cars most!

erin


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a 03 Mazda Protege. I love, love, love it! We bought it new 6 yrs ago, and so far, knock on wood, it's been awesome! Everyone else in my family own Toyotas or Hondas, and they've been great also.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Hubby is going to buy a Scion Xb here pretty soon. It's good on gas mileage, neat looking, and ROOMY inside. Its alot more roomy than most other cars, ever cars much larger, which is good because Hubby is 6'4"! 

I have an '04 Saturn Ion. I really want a convertible for my next car, but only if I get it as a second car. If I have to replace my Saturn I will get either a Honda Civic, A Toyota RAV4, or a Scion XB. I'm really leaning toward the RAV4 of those three.


----------

